# Kosmos bbq



## negolien (May 11, 2020)

Hey All,

Decided to try some of the sauce since the rubs are so good. Got a sample pack again lol. thinking of some glaze anyone use them? Will post up when they get here today.









						BBQ Sauce Bundle - 7 Pack
					

Kosmo's Q has won competitions around the world and now you can try every delicious flavor, from our classic competition BBQ to our best-selling sweet apple chipotle BBQ sauce. Whether you're the neighborhood pitmaster or a competition cooker, this bundle has everything you need to satisfy that...




					kosmosq.com
				








						Rib Glaze™ - Make Your Barbecue Ribs Shine | Kosmo's Q
					

Add some sweat heat to your barbecue ribs with Kosmo's award-winning rib glaze. Choose from flavors like pineapple heat, peach jalapeño, or our very popular cherry apple habanero! Every glaze is made with natural ingredients and gluten-free, ready to be used alone or mixed into a sauce. Try it...




					kosmosq.com


----------



## TNJAKE (May 11, 2020)

I have the pineapple heat and its delicious


----------



## Blues1 (May 11, 2020)

I use them and love it. Sweet Cognac and The Original are two I love. Have a couple more but not used them yet. Really good stuff


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 12, 2020)

Big fan of Kosmos rubs, sauces and injections, his pineapple rib glaze is amazing too!


----------



## negolien (May 12, 2020)

I got the 7 and like them. Some are a little sweet but hard to get away from that. I love the tangy after tastes of the spices. I only opened 3 cause u gotta refrig them no sense wastin em. I am using the honey jalapeno and the original competition on two chicken breast I am cooking up. Love the products and love the attitude of the company. i watch their 560 videos and rib videos and they bust me up.


----------

